# One for LOML



## skiprat (May 5, 2010)

After seeing all Roy's beautiful Bakelite pens, I knew I'd have to have a go at making one. This one is going into my wifes collection cos the other day she asked me what I wanted for my b'day. I said 'Honey, either this gadget OR that gadget' Guess what? She got me both!!:biggrin:

It was a bit tricky to cut accurate angles but even more tricky to make sure the cap and body line up when closed, but I got it :biggrin:

I'm pretty pleased with it. 

Comments or critiques welcome:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 5, 2010)

I think the next World Tour should be Skiprat's Brain instead of Ratty.
I don't know how you come up with this stuff.
This looks great.

The optical illusion in the center band is strong. Even though I can
see from the photo of the open pen that the cut in the center is
square to the tube, it doesn't look like it in the closed photo.
It really throws the eye


----------



## maxman400 (May 5, 2010)

As usual That's Astounding.    WOW!!


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2010)

I love the pen. Your pictures are great. 
You are a true artist.. Nicely Done.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 5, 2010)

Simply stunning Skip .


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2010)

Another work of art, beautiful pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2010)

All my bakelite pens  now belong in the trash, your just simpley the best.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 5, 2010)

Skip,
Simply Awesome.  I love the threaded nib section, it made me think of another way to skin the cat.....Meeewow.


----------



## CaptG (May 5, 2010)

WOW, again.  Spectacular Skippy, as usual.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 5, 2010)

beautiful from one end to the other.


----------



## LEAP (May 5, 2010)

Damn thats nice! Makes me wish once again I had more time to play with a metal lathe. So Far I've figured out how to make round things a little bit smaller. give me 10 years or so and I'll give you a little competition.


----------



## GaryMadore (May 5, 2010)

Without a doubt, one of the nicest pens I've ever seen. Wow.

Max used the word "astounding" and I second that!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## skiprat (May 5, 2010)

Thanks guys:biggrin:  Just gave it to my missus and she likes it too. :biggrin:  I think I scored some Brownie Points too as she even ASKED what I wanted for dinner tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## louisbry (May 5, 2010)

Exquisite and beautiful. Skip, you are definitely in a different league than most of the rest of us.   You have crafted another world class pen!


----------



## broitblat (May 5, 2010)

Another outstanding looking creation!

  -Barry


----------



## glycerine (May 5, 2010)

wow.  I wish I had a metal lathe!


----------



## skiprat (May 5, 2010)

LEAP said:


> ..... Makes me wish once again I had more time to play with a metal lathe. ......


 


glycerine said:


> wow. I wish I had a metal lathe!


 
  LOL guys !!!  :biggrin: You *really* don't need a metal lathe to make a pen like this. Threads were done with a tap and die. Nib shaped with a file. Steel tube cut with a hacksaw and Bakelite cut on a hand mitre box. The angles on the steel were filed and lapped ( sanding on a flat surface ) to match the Bakelite.

I did use the ML to drill the nib holes though. But my wood lathe is a Pipe Bed type and hopeless at drilling. 

Most of my 'better' pens hardly go anywhere near any lathe. I reckon 90% of the work that my ML does is just accurate drilling. :wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (May 5, 2010)

Okay Steve, I have a bone to pick. How on earth did you get a look in my sketchbook?????? I swear I drew this same design out about a month ago. My was a Fountain, but still.....


Nice execution.


----------



## skiprat (May 5, 2010)

A month ago huh Mike??:biggrin:

This one has been in my album for over a year... so WAAAAAAAH:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2010)

The man is an artist when it come to a file, if ever I'm in jail I want him as.......aww forget it I just remembered the sheep!!!!!!!!



skiprat said:


> LOL guys !!! :biggrin: You *really* don't need a metal lathe to make a pen like this. Threads were done with a tap and die. Nib shaped with a file. Steel tube cut with a hacksaw and Bakelite cut on a hand mitre box. The angles on the steel were filed and lapped ( sanding on a flat surface ) to match the Bakelite.
> 
> I did use the ML to drill the nib holes though. But my wood lathe is a Pipe Bed type and hopeless at drilling.
> 
> Most of my 'better' pens hardly go anywhere near any lathe. I reckon 90% of the work that my ML does is just accurate drilling. :wink:


----------



## workinforwood (May 5, 2010)

It's amazing as usual.  What goodies did you get..as in tools, you old dog.:wink:

And happy birthday!


----------



## lucywoodturner (May 5, 2010)

You did a lovely job on that pen! What a nice husband.


----------



## skiprat (May 5, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> ........ What goodies did you get..as in tools, you old dog.:wink:


 

I got the UK Axminster version of the Foredom pendant motor with two handpieces ( drill chuck and collets ), and a micro adjustable boring head that has a MT3, MT2 and straight shanks. :biggrin:  I must have been a very good boy this year:wink:


----------



## 1dweeb (May 5, 2010)

Stunning piece of work.


----------



## David Keller (May 5, 2010)

Fantastic pen.  I continue to be amazed(and then depressed) by your pens(and my inability to make anything approaching their beauty).


----------



## workinforwood (May 5, 2010)

Awesome, the Axminster products are really great.  I have a Foredom pendant motor with a few hand pieces and all that too, and it's sweeeeet!  Makes a Dremel look pretty sad.  You better make her some more pens.  My wife never cared about pens until I started making them and now she expects a personal version of every pen I make. It's frustrating and at the same time I don't mind because I like the attention and like that she wants them.  The craziest thing ever though is that at the Chicago show I have a pen on display that she wants so bad and she wanted to buy it from me!  Imagine that..you want my pen so bad that you would use my money to buy my pen???:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 5, 2010)

You are one lucky man.  Wish I could get away with a few stainless bolts for a birthday present.  Happy belated birthday my friend and nice pen as we all expect.


----------



## chriselle (May 5, 2010)

Mad skills Steven...as usual.  I always wince when I go to click on your threads because it's really painful......blows me away!!


----------



## CSue (May 5, 2010)

Well, Steve, you did it again.  What a beauty!

Unlike Chris, I love clicking on your threads.  The fact that I'm going to see something truly unique and inspiring has me in awe of your work.


----------



## papaturner (May 5, 2010)

All the correct adjectives have been used so I`ll just second them all:biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (May 5, 2010)

Wow nice pen.


----------



## cschimmel (May 5, 2010)

Wow amazing,   :good:


----------



## Papa Bear (May 5, 2010)

That is amazing and beautiful!!!


----------



## btboone (May 5, 2010)

I'm likin' that one.  From skewed minds come skewed products.


----------



## el_d (May 6, 2010)

Really awesome Skip.  The work you do with a file is mind blowing. Got to get me one of those files....


----------



## skiprat (May 6, 2010)

Thanks again all. :biggrin:

Jeff, you should give your missus that pen. My wife wouldn't ever be willing to buy one of mine. It's more like 'Give it to me....or else'

Bruce R, if I gave her a pen for her b'day, then I'd be sleeping in the shed for a month.

Bruce B, LOL:biggrin: I still wanna be like you when I grow up. Many of my pens have been inspired by your stuff. You just don't make them often enough.:wink:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Bree (May 6, 2010)

Fantastic job!  The pen is great... the creativity and craftsmanship is top of the chart!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (May 6, 2010)

*Hi Steven*

You have done it again so beautifully, like you I am in awe of  the great taste of my wife with regard to pens.
I have spent some time in the last months designing from found items as well.

Always follow these dreams of yours I enjoy the satisfaction of your pen designs.

Congrats Peter.


----------



## Jim Smith (May 6, 2010)

You make me feel like I'm a paint by numbers person while you are an absolute artist.  Another beautiful real CUSTOM made pen.

Thank you for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Papa mark (May 6, 2010)

That is one fantastic looking pen. I know your wife will be very pleased. Great job.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 6, 2010)

World Class, Skip!!!


----------



## nava1uni (May 7, 2010)

Your work never ceases to amaze me.  The ingenuity and craftsmanship are extraordinary.  Your wife must be very pleased to have such a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful job Steven! I'm likin' this very much! Giving a modern twist to an old piece...Very cool! :worship::worship::worship:

'bout darn time too!:biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (May 7, 2010)

it looks great another pen that I envy


----------



## JohnU (May 7, 2010)

Skip, everytime you post one of your outstanding originals I see a new favorite. lol   Im going to have to ask my wife for a metal lathe.... I just hope she doesnt expect me to pull off a pen like yours.   As Always... Nice Work!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (May 7, 2010)

That's an amazing pen, Steven.


----------



## MartinPens (May 8, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> I think the next World Tour should be Skiprat's Brain instead of Ratty.
> I don't know how you come up with this stuff.
> This looks great.




I second the brain tour. Can you bottle some of those creative waves and send them my way?  Wow. 

Martin


----------

